# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτιλία και  Περιβάλλον >  Αξιωματικός Περιβάλλοντος - Environmental Officer

## Πλους

Καλησπέρα στο καταπληκτικό ναυτικό forum σας, είμαι ένα νέο μέλος... θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω όποιον γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικό για την θέση του Αξιωματικού Περιβάλλοντος - Environmental officer ( http://www.allcruisejobs.com/i201/en...ental-officer/ ) που υπάρχει στα κρουαζιερόπλοια, με ενδιαφέρει η θέση πολύ για να εργαστώ... Απ'όσα γνωρίζω πλέον την εκτελούν παλιοί μαρκονιστές ή κάτι άσχετες ειδικότητες ως επί το πλείστον Γάλλοι χημικού και παρεμφερείς επιστημονικά πεδία  καθώς με τον γιγαντισμό των πλοίων ήταν δύσκολο να απασχολούν και με αυτό τον ύπαρχο, ο οποίος παλαιότερα ήταν ο καθ'ύλην αρμόδιος και τον αποδέσμευσαν από τις σχετικές ευθύνες δημιουργώντας την παραπάνω ειδικότητα - σε συνδυασμό με την ολοένα αυξανόμενη θαλάσσια - περιβαλλοντική ευαισθητοποίηση ή και αλλιώς green marketing. Βεβαίως όλα αυτά που αναφέρω ίσως είναι λάθος... Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για την θέση ως προς την ασφάλιση, μισθό, προσόντα και οτιδήποτε άλλο ας με πληροφορήσει ... Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Ως νέος σας επισυνάπτω και ένα όμορφο τραγούδι για να συντροφεύσει τα ωραιότερα μας ταξίδια - αυτά στην μαβιά σκούρα τρικυμιώδη θάλασσα του μυαλού και της ψυχή  μας ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNNwBzc6dkk ...

----------


## sailorwoman

Θα μπορούσε δλδ να το εξασκήσει αυτό το επάγγελμα, και βιολόγος-περιβαλλοντολόγος, εάν και εφόσον έχει Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο;

----------


## apollo_express

Μηχανολόγος Μηχανικός ΕΜΠ μπορεί να προσληφθεί σε αυτή τη θέση;

----------

